# Turkish registration



## adig (May 22, 2014)

Hi all. I packed my bags and moved to Izmir from England with a 7 year stop in Sweden along the way. (with my wife and son) now I am stuck in a circular problem where I am waiting 2.5 months to receive my pension payout but the clock is ticking on my being here for 1 month limit on registration. need 11000 ytl in the bank to register you see! Anyone got any ideas?? I believe a work contract for at least 850ytl a month would do the trick instead of 11000 ytl in the bank but WHO on earth would give this contract to an unregistered person?? again any ideas


----------

